# Solved: Frontpage 2003 Server Extensions



## Winston_Wolf (Sep 30, 2007)

Howdy,

I've got myself a little problem with Frontpage. It seems that whenever someone tries to edit their page on our web server with Frontpage, they get an error message that states:

Server error: The server extensions were unable to access the file "...\_vti_pvt\service.lck". Please check the file permissions.

Now, I searched around a bit and numerous sources pointed me towards deleting the service.lck file and letting Frontpage recreate it. I tried it out and that message went away, but a similar message popped up in its place that referenced structure.cnf instead. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to dig up anything about that file and I don't want to do anything that's going to have far-reaching and catastrophic effects on Frontpage and/or our web server.


----------



## Winston_Wolf (Sep 30, 2007)

The problem was a corrupt user profile. Just rename the "C:\Documents and Settings\<username>" folder and let the user recreate their profile from the default profile.


----------

